# Elmo visit Hiro 08-11-01



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some latest pictures of Elmo and Hiro, testing my new lens.


















































































Pictures made with new Canon 24-105/4L IS on Canon 40D+580EXII


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What beautiful dogs!!! Are they both yours, or is one visiting, like your title says?

Sheri


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Sheri

Hiro is our dog, the other dog is from my mother.


Hans


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Super great pictures...again !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful photos, as usual!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of gorgeous furballs. What lens are you using?


----------

